# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  help with how to waterproof/flash between house and gable roof pergola

## stairman

can anyone help with a way to stop rain coming the gable end of a gable roof pergola that i am designing . where it attachs to the house fascia it will be above the existing roof line and also i only have 2.1 headroom from deck to eeve soffit .obviously there is no pergola built yet but need to come up with something that will work ,, the roof will go over 3/4 of deck wich is 5.9 across back door and 4.0 out........................... photo attached

----------


## stevoh741

wht dont you build a flyover roof like this one:

----------


## stairman

hate the look of the fly over roofs but it may be the only way , really wanted gable roof not flat roof

----------


## boyracer

Are you going to replicate the gable of roof present? or 90 deg? 
a folded box gutter could be a solution between the two structures.

----------


## Phil B

Hi Stairman, 
A simple solution is to use risers to gain the height you require - see the attached drawing (excuse my poor writing skills).  
As you can see, if you use 90x90 risers you can create height and this will work no matter what direction you plan to run the gable, and it is probably wise to flash from the back of the beam or fibre cement to the inside of the house gutter to avoid leaking.  If you are using fibre cement you can attach the top part to the back of the beam and run the bottom inside the lip of the house gutter and eliminate the need for a flashing. It may be that you don't need the fibre cement infill because you might gain enough height by sitting the top beam directly on top of the bottom beam and therefore have no gap between the two, but if you do get your hands on some hardi plank and cover the gap and that will seal the pergola off. You will need the risers at about 1200mm centres and 2xM10 bolts per riser per beam. You should notch the risers around the beams but this won't be an option if one beam sits on top of the other or the gap is quite small so in those cases use M12 bolts. 
Let me know if you require more details, and I will try to dig up some photos for you too.

----------


## r3nov8or

Stairman, can you confirm the direction of the gable roof you are planning? Will the ridge run parallel to the back of the house, or perpendicular?

----------

